# Question about the Cabela's dehydrator



## chris88 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi every one I was at Cabela's this Saturday and was looking at the Commercial 80L dehydrator. I am thinking about getting one. If the one's that have one what are your likes and dislike. It would be mostly for beef jerky.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure about that exact model but i just got my first 1 last week.. Nesco-american harvest fd-80... Made my first jerky over the weekend,, I love it... good luck.....


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought the Excalibur 9-tray dehydrator w/ 26 hr timer, and man does it make perfect jerky, the fan is in the back and recirc's the heat perfect on all 9 trays, they also have one's like you are looking at.

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/9...gular-prod.htm

You might check these out.


----------



## baboy (Feb 15, 2010)

We had the larger one at the university I worked at. Used it for jerkey, fruits and vegetables and even for gummy candies. It worked well for us. I found my dropped cell phone in the snow one morning, took off the cover, removed the battery and placed it in the dehydrator and by the end of work it was dried out and still works.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 15, 2010)

I have thinking about getting a dehydrator. I was looking at the Excalibur also.

Will be interesting to see how this thread pans out.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 16, 2010)

You will be happy with the Excalibur, i have had alot of cheap dehydrators in the past, then i tried Excalibur, and this will be the last brand i ever buy. Well worth the money.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris I've been looking at the Cabelas dehydrators too let me know if you get one and how you like it


----------



## chris88 (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks like it is well built. I would like to get a good one I hate getting something that does not last. Right now you can get $50.00 off on the 80 along with free shipping.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree it looks like a good unit I just bought a 10 tray used off brand to try out before I upgrade to a commercial type unit. It would be nice to get a good one thats going to last a long time. Dang it now I'm gonna have to go look at them again and I haven't even done my first jerky in the other one yet


----------



## chris88 (Feb 16, 2010)

Go to there web page and order it from there you will get the $50 off.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2010)

The good part is that if you dont like it Cabela's will take it back. Cant wait to see what you pick.


----------



## erain (Feb 16, 2010)

have the cabelas 80l dehydrator for around 6-8 years now. first off they are a unit... top notch construction and quality throughout. my sister has the larger one as well. turn out some awesome dehydrated fruits, veggies, and jerky. great machine and highly recomend. i had my share of cheaper units and the results were not even close.


----------



## chris88 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply it looks like it is well built. I am going to get one. I will be checking to see if it goes on sale.


----------



## chris88 (Feb 17, 2010)

I ordered the dehydrater from Cabela's and they or on back order. I will get it in May???


----------



## txbigred (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang, that seems like a long time for backorder... I have the big 160 liter from cabelas and like it a lot. I got mine off of Craigs list.

Dave


----------



## chris88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I may give them some time. Then I will give Cabela's a call maybe they can get one to me sooner.


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 26, 2011)

Baboy said:


> We had the larger one at the university I worked at. Used it for jerkey, fruits and vegetables and even for gummy candies. It worked well for us. I found my dropped cell phone in the snow one morning, took off the cover, removed the battery and placed it in the dehydrator and by the end of work it was dried out and still works.


I have done this many times in my Excalibur!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2011)

I have both the Cabelas 80L and digital 10 tray. Both work very good.


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 27, 2011)

I suggest the Excalbur 9 tray, the company that makes them is family owned and they are made here is the USA.

Not sure which cabelas unit you are looking at, but one is a Chinese knock off of the Excalibur.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 27, 2011)

Hogfan40 said:


> You will be happy with the Excalibur, i have had alot of cheap dehydrators in the past, then i tried Excalibur, and this will be the last brand i ever buy. Well worth the money.



I agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2011)

Did Excalibur ever fix the main body cracking issue? I went thru 2 of them that all cracked. They were supposed to go with a new high temp body. But thats been like 15 years ago.


----------



## grabber (Dec 27, 2011)

Have to agree with Hogfan, as Excalibur is top notch.  Reviews were 5 stars.  I probably made $1,000's of $$ of jerky with mine, over the years.  Only thing I recommend is to move the trays, every  hour and 1/2.  Take lower tray, turn front to back and move them up one level.  Seems to get a more evenly cooked  product in the end.  Also, I flip the jerky over after 4 1/2 hrs, as the bottom doesn't dry like the top. 

Don't go with a round dehydrator.  Had one and it was a pain.  Never got hot enough but for some it works.


----------



## kyangler (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the cabelas 160 liter, I have been using for 5 years...It is great !!!!!!!!!  I sell 100 bags a week with this machine. It has more than payed for itself.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 4, 2012)

I couldn't live without my Cabella's dehydrator I have had it for 7 years now .. with the digital .. I have had several others but would not trade it off for anything ..
 

One issue is ... Their customer service totally stinks if you have any issues with their products .. Thank goodness my husband is great with electronics!!

Another if you plan on doing any smaller fruits or veggies you have to buy the sheets to line the wire racks .. I went to the craft store and got Plastic Canvas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 if you look its about the same thing .

Good luck in your search and I hope you find what your looking for .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 4, 2012)

I have had my 80L for years with no problems, also the digital. The problem with the digital it has plastic racks and when they start to break, good luck.


----------

